# Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Angelfreunde,

meinen eigentlich erfolgreichen Angeltag von gestern habe ich schon kurz im "Friedfischfänge-Thread" erwähnt. 

Leider wurde der tolle Angeltag von einem "ausschlitzer" überschattet. Gegen 19:30 Uhr hab ich einen Mega-Biss auf der Feeder gehabt. Anschlag kam und saß, sofort merkte ich das es sich hier niemals um einen Brassen handeln kann. Es folgte eine erste heftige Flucht, danach einige kleine. 
Und dann kam der Alptraum eines jeden Anglers....der Fisch war ausgeschlitzt. Meine Launa wechselte innerhalb 4 Minuten von "juhu ich hab im Lotto gewonnen" auf "Ich habe im Lotto gewonnen aber den Schein verloren". 

Ich habe mit einer 0,20mm Mono gefischt. Vorfach war ne Fluorocarbon. Beködert war die Rute mit einem 12mm und einem 8mm Halibut, angeboten am Haar an einem 8er Wide Gape Haken, die Firma der Haken ist mir grade nicht bekannt ( Packungspreis 3€ bei 10 Stk ). 

Woran lag das Ausschlitzen? 

Die Schnur war immer auf Spannung, allerdings habe ich den Fisch aufgrund meiner 0,20mm Hauptschnur erstmal machen lassen.

Könnt ihr mir einen guten und vor allem sehr spitzen Haken zum Feedern am Haar empfehlen? 

Hätte ich den Fisch härter ran nehmen müssen?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Es könnte sein das der Fisch einfach schlecht gehakt war. Oft passiert ausschlitzen auch bei zu kleinen Haken und einer zu harten Bremse.


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Ist mir neulich auch passiert. 
Gründe waren wohl die zu weiche Schnur (0,16er Mono) und weite Distanz beim Anschlag, so dass der Fisch zu weit vorn im Maul(nicht richtig?) gehakt hatte. Vielleicht war`s bei dir ebenso der Fall. Mit meinen anderen Grundruten mit 0,35-0,40mm harter Monoschnur, passierte das noch nie.

Dickere Mono oder Geflochtene hilft.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Das Wort "Ausschlitzen" ist eigentlich Schmarren. Da schlitzt meist nix, sondern der Haken saß halt meist nicht sauber im Mauk.

Das passiert auch bei einer Festbleimontage und 4er Haken regelmäßig. Ich würde bei mir so ca. auf ein Verhältnis 4:1 (4x gefangen, 1x verloren) schätzen.

Einfach weiter machen und unter Pech verbuchen. Wie sauber der Fisch den Haken nimmt, ist immer ein wenig Zufall.

Allerdings kann man verallgemeinert sagen, dass das Risiko des "Ausschlitzens" steigt, je kleiner der Haken gewählt wird.
Ich fische auch 12er Pellets, allerdings an der Festbleimontage. Da kommen bei mir generell 4er Haken (Gamakatsu A1 Super oder Owner Flyliner) zum Einsatz.

Mit 8mm-Pellets fische ich die gleichen Modelle in Größe 6, habe aber dieses jahr bisher ausschließlich 12er Pellets gefischt, weil ich schon bei Hakengröße 6 signifikant mehr Aussteiger habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Ich finde auch eine 0,20er Mono fragwürdig, wenn zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, einen größeren Karpfen zu haken.
Es soll ja schon mal vorkommen, dass die sich nen Boilie reinziehen!

Jürgen


----------



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde auch eine 0,20er Mono fragwürdig, wenn zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, einen größeren Karpfen zu haken.
> Es soll ja schon mal vorkommen, dass die sich nen *Boilie *reinziehen!
> 
> Jürgen



Wer redet hier von einem Boilie ? 

Ich denke wenn man danach geht dann musst du auch auf Rotaugen mit ner 0,30er Mono fischen, denn es soll ja schon mal vorkommen, das die sich ne Made reinziehen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Ist mir neulich auch passiert.
> Gründe waren wohl die zu weiche Schnur (0,16er Mono) und weite Distanz beim Anschlag, so dass der Fisch zu weit vorn im Maul(nicht richtig?) gehakt hatte. Vielleicht war`s bei dir ebenso der Fall. Mit meinen anderen Grundruten mit 0,35-0,40mm harter Monoschnur, passierte das noch nie.
> 
> Dickere Mono oder Geflochtene hilft.


 
Warum fischt du dann an der Feeder nicht ganz einfach mit Selbsthakmontage? Wenn es nicht gerade auf Plötzen geht, ist das aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung. Ich feedere seit Jahren mit semi-festen Montagen. Der Fisch kann ca. 10cm ziehen, dann rennt er gegen den schweren Futterkorn (50g+) oder das Blei am Seitenarm.

Ich "feedere" so teils sogar mit meinen Karpfenruten. Kleinere Brassen bekommen natürlich keinen Run hin, selbst die Spitze einer weichen 3lbs-Rute zeigt den gehakten Fisch aber sauber an.


----------



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum fischt du dann an der Feeder nicht ganz einfach mit Selbsthakmontage? Wenn es nicht gerade auf Plötzen geht, ist das aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung. Ich feedere seit Jahren mit semi-festen Montagen. Der Fisch kann ca. 10cm ziehen, dann rennt er gegen den schweren Futterkorn (50g+) oder das Blei am Seitenarm.
> 
> Ich "feedere" so teils sogar mit meinen Karpfenruten. Kleinere Brassen bekommen natürlich keinen Run hin, selbst die Spitze einer weichen 3lbs-Rute zeigt den gehakten Fisch aber sauber an.



Für den Fall das auch ich damit gemeint bin...Ich fische an der Feeder mit der Selbsthakmontage. Hab nen 10gr Korb an der Schlaufemontage ( Schlaufe hat ne länge von ca. 30 cm.) und einem 70cm Haarvorfach.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



> Wer redet hier von einem Boilie ?


Ich bin mal einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei einem



> 12mm und einem 8mm Halibut


Um zwei Bolies handelt, wahrscheinlich waren es wohl Peletts?

Egal, aber Fakt ist es wohl, dass der Anschlag, nicht richtig durchkam, oder einfach der Fisch schlecht gehakt wurde.
Wenn du hier fragst woran dies gelegen haben könnte, ist halt einer der möglichen Gründe eine zu dünne/ dehnbare Schnur.
Tut mir auch leid, wenn du dies nicht hören magst!

Jürgen


----------



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin mal einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei einem
> 
> Um zwei Bolies handelt, wahrscheinlich waren es wohl Peletts?
> 
> ...



Ne ist ja auch vollkommen richtig das das unter anderem auch an der Schnur gelegen haben könnte. Deswegen fragte ich ja nach den Ursachen ;-) mich hat nur der Boilie etwas verwirrt


----------



## Schneidi (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Hatte gestern fast das selbe. Hab das erste mal method feeder ausprobiert und war überrascht wie gut das geht. Hab gleich gefangen. 
Gefischt habe ich an einer kante, wo es von der flachen sandbank (maximal hüfthohes wasser) ins tiefere geht. 
Auf einmal kam ein biss und ich konnte einfach nix machen. Der fisch hat wie am boden geklebt. Hatte ne 2000er freilaufrolle, ne 18er mono als hauptschnur und auch aks vorfachschnur. Hake. War ein 12er von gamakatsu. Köder war ein ehemals 20 mm boilie, den ich auf ca 12 mm runtergeschnitten hab.

Als sich nach mehreren minuten nix tat, hielt ich die rute weiter auf spannung und lief durchs flache wasser richtung fisch. Dann hab ich den ömmel gesehn. Er mich auch, es hat 2 schläge in der rute gegeben und weg war er.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man danach geht dann musst du auch auf Rotaugen mit ner 0,30er Mono fischen, denn es soll ja schon mal vorkommen, das die sich ne Made reinziehen


 
Vielleicht nicht mit einer 30er, aber mit einer 25er.

Dünnere Schnur kommt bei mir auch nicht ran, wenn ich auf Köderfisch angle. Meinen bisher größten Grasfisch (1,08m) habe ich auf 1 Maiskorn gefangen. Gedacht war das für eine Schleie.


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum fischt du dann an der Feeder nicht ganz einfach mit Selbsthakmontage? Wenn es nicht gerade auf Plötzen geht, ist das aus meiner Sicht die beste Lösung.


Reine persönliche Einstellungssache...
Selbsthakmontage hab ich noch nie und werd ich auch nie gebrauchen. Jüngere würden in ihrem Jargon sagen, "is was für Pussys". Ist mir sozusagen zu unsportlich, der Reiz fehlt.

An der Feederrute benutze ich harte 0,35mm Mono.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Hatte ne 2000er freilaufrolle, ne 18er mono als hauptschnur und auch aks vorfachschnur. Hake. War ein 12er von gamakatsu. Köder war ein ehemals 20 mm boilie, den ich auf ca 12 mm runtergeschnitten hab.


 
Das ist halt alles ein wenig fein, um einen größeren Fisch zu landen. Mit dieser Kombination wird es selbst bei einer 50er Barbe eng.

Welchen Sinn machen so kleine Haken, wenn der Köder davor 12mm groß ist? Und der Sinn von 18mm-Hauptschnur an einem Köder, der eh nur von größeren Fischen genommen werden kann, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Reine persönliche Einstellungssache...
> Selbsthakmontage hab ich noch nie und werd ich auch nie gebrauchen. Jüngere würden in ihrem Jargon sagen, "is was für Pussys". Ist mir sozusagen zu unsportlich, der Reiz fehlt.


 
Na dann verliere weiter deine Fische. #h


----------



## Schneidi (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist halt alles ein wenig fein, um einen größeren Fisch zu landen. Mit dieser Kombination wird es selbst bei einer 50er Barbe eng.
> 
> Welchen Sinn machen so kleine Haken, wenn der Köder davor 12mm groß ist? Und der Sinn von 18mm-Hauptschnur an einem Köder, der eh nur von größeren Fischen genommen werden kann, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.



Naja war ja mein erster versuch beim method feeder. Im nachhinein ist mir das auch klar geworden. Mit der 18 er mono konnte ich dieses jahr schon beim barsch spinfischen nen 75er hecht landen, deshalb dacht ich, dass das schon reichen würde. Auf die ersatzspuhle kommt jetzt ne 28er drauf. Welche hakengröße wäre dann sinnvoll? Ich hätt jetzt mal die haarmontage mit nem 8er oder 10er gebunden.


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Na dann verliere weiter deine Fische. #h


Ach was, du hast jetzt nur von Anfang an(bezogen auf meinen Beitrag) etwas durcheinandergebracht bzw. falsch interpretiert. #h
An der Feeder, falls ich sie benutze, fische ich mit 0,35mm Mono.
Wie ich schrieb habe ich damit noch keinen Fisch verloren ! 
Die 0,16mm Geschichte bezog sich nicht auf eine Feederrute.
Lediglich wollte ich dem Threadstarter die Distanz/weiche Schnur, lascher Anschlag@ dünner Mono bei Kapitalen aufzeigen. 

Selbsthakmontage tut nicht Not.


----------



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Naja war ja mein erster versuch beim method feeder. Im nachhinein ist mir das auch klar geworden. Mit der 18 er mono konnte ich dieses jahr schon beim barsch spinfischen nen 75er hecht landen, deshalb dacht ich, dass das schon reichen würde. Auf die ersatzspuhle kommt jetzt ne 28er drauf. Welche hakengröße wäre dann sinnvoll? Ich hätt jetzt mal die haarmontage mit nem 8er oder 10er gebunden.



Ich werde mir jetzt ne 0,30er Mono draufpacken. Von der Hakengröße werde ich mal auf nen 4er wechseln. 
Kann mir einer was zu folgenden Artikeln erzählen?

Schnur = MS Range Pro Feederline
Haken = Korda Kurv Shank / Korda Wide Gape


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Welche hakengröße wäre dann sinnvoll? Ich hätt jetzt mal die haarmontage mit nem 8er oder 10er gebunden.


 
Ich folge da bei Haarmontagen immer dem Ansatz, dass der Haken nicht größer als der Köder sein darf, aber auch nicht viel kleiner sein sollte.

Bei 12er Pellets nehme ich Hakengröße 4, selten auch 6.
8mm Pellets: 6er Haken.
Maiskette o.ä.:Hakengröße 6 oder 8. Gleiches für Wurm.
Made: 10 oder 12.

Dabei beziehe ich mich auf Gamakatsu A1-Haken bzw. Owner Flyliner (4er und 6er). 

Die Hakengrößen sind ja leider zwischen Herstellern nur schwer vergleichbar. Was bei einem als 8er rüberkommt ist beim anderen locker ein 10er. :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Die MS Range habe ich auch auf einer meiner Feederruten. Kostet zwar etwas mehr, ist aber ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Lässt sich super knoten, wenig Dehnung, ist geschmeidig und die Abriebswerte sind auch ok.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Ohne die Situation zu kennen, würde ich pauschal sagen den Fisch zu hart rangenommen und die Bremse zu fest eingestellt. Eventuell auch heikel gehakt.


----------



## oberfranke (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

ne 0,20er Mono hat ja so etwa 3 kg Tragkraft. 
Da schlitzt doch bei nen Kapitalen Fisch kein Haken aus wenn er halbwegs fest sitzt. 
Der hat einfach kein "Material" erwischt um fest zu sitzen. 
Du hattest deine Chance auf ne Fisch, der Fisch hatte eine Chance zu entwischen. Der Fisch hat seine Chance genutzt - Wäre doch langweilig wenn jeder noch so kleine Biss immer nen Fisch bringen würde.
Bei nen Fußballspiel darf auch nicht jeder Schuss aufs Tor ein Treffer sein.


----------



## A@lrounder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ne 0,20er Mono hat ja so etwa 3 kg Tragkraft.
> *Da schlitzt doch bei nen Kapitalen Fisch kein Haken aus wenn er halbwegs fest sitzt. *
> Der hat einfach kein "Material" erwischt um fest zu sitzen.
> Du hattest deine Chance auf ne Fisch, der Fisch hatte eine Chance zu entwischen. Der Fisch hat seine Chance genutzt - Wäre doch langweilig wenn jeder noch so kleine Biss immer nen Fisch bringen würde.
> Bei nen Fußballspiel darf auch nicht jeder Schuss aufs Tor ein Treffer sein.



Das tut er auch nicht bei ner 0,16er. In Sachen schnur ging es ja auch nicht um das ausschlitzen des Fisches sondern um den Drill an sich. Mit ner 0,30er hätte ich einfach ruhiger an die Sache ran gehen und sofort das Zepter in die Hand nehmen können.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Meiner Meinung nach war der 8 er Haken einfach
für diese Art köderkombi zu klein.
Das hat auch nichts mit dicker Mono oder dünner zu tun.
Das Verhältnis der Ködergröße zum Haken passte hier einfach nicht zusammen.
Der Haken wird deshalb nicht richtig gefasst haben und tschüss.#c
Zumal die Schlaufenmontage als selbsthakmethode mit einem
10g Korb nicht funktioniert.
Es reicht das der Haken besser hält ,anschlagen musst du dennoch.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Das tut er auch nicht bei ner 0,16er. In Sachen schnur ging es ja auch nicht um das ausschlitzen des Fisches sondern um den Drill an sich. Mit ner 0,30er hätte ich einfach ruhiger an die Sache ran gehen und sofort das Zepter in die Hand nehmen können.



da man nie weiß wie gut ein Haken sitzt, sollte man immer ruhig und nicht hektisch den Drill beginnen! Die Schnurstärke spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## A@lrounder (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach war der 8 er Haken einfach
> für diese Art köderkombi zu klein.
> Das hat auch nichts mit dicker Mono oder dünner zu tun.
> Das Verhältnis der Ködergröße zum Haken passte hier einfach nicht zusammen.
> ...



Nennen wir es Selbsthakmontage in der Light-Version ;-) anschlagen tu ich immer. Mal stark und mal weniger stark.


----------



## Hümpfi (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen das der Fisch nicht im Maul gehakt war? Wenn beim Feedern viele Brassen am Platz sind ist es fast schon vorprogrammiert das sich eine irgendwo in denn Flossen einhängt. Zudem ist es wirklich erstaunlich wieviel Kraft und Ausdauer ein Brassen zeigt wenn er foul hooked ist. 

mfg


----------



## A@lrounder (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand auf die Idee gekommen das der Fisch nicht im Maul gehakt war? Wenn beim Feedern viele Brassen am Platz sind ist es fast schon vorprogrammiert das sich eine irgendwo in denn Flossen einhängt. Zudem ist es wirklich erstaunlich wieviel Kraft und Ausdauer ein Brassen zeigt wenn er foul hooked ist.
> 
> mfg



Kann natürlich auch sein...aber das war niemals ein Brassen. Selbst wenn man ihn seitlich gehakt hätte...NEVER


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch sein...aber das war niemals ein Brassen. Selbst wenn man ihn seitlich gehakt hätte...NEVER



Ich als häufiger Brassen und Karpfenfänger auf der Feederrute kann dir sagen: Zwischen einem dicken Brassen und einem Karpfen gibt es keinen Unterschied. Kam schon sehr häufig vor, dass ich gesagt hab, "Yeah, Karpfen", und dann wars nur ne Brasse in der Brustflosse gehakt. Die rasiern dir dann auch Probklemlos mal n Seerosenfeld (bei entsprechender Schnur) ab.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*

Stimmt, bei Quer gehakten Brassen wird es interessant. Auch immer ganz lustig wenn du dich in dessen Schwanzflosse einklinkst. Dann kann der Fisch schön mit dem ganzen Körper gegen dich Arbeiten und du denkst ober, was für ein Monster kommt da jetzt. Macht richtig dicke Entenpelle an einer siebner Stippe.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kapitaler ausgeschlitzt - Falscher Haken?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich als häufiger Brassen und Karpfenfänger auf der Feederrute kann dir sagen: Zwischen einem dicken Brassen und einem Karpfen



|supergri Bleibt noch zu klären was du,@TROLLWUT und der TE unter ,,GROß" vestheht bei Brassen.
Der eine findet 3 Pfünder,,groß" ,für mich fängt ,,groß" z.b.bei 
8 Pfund+ an.|rolleyes


----------

